# Logging in Via Phone



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey, I have a question which I ought to direct to the admin or webmaster of this site and server.

I want to be able to log onto Handgunforums.net from my XV6800 which is a data phone with web capabilities. However, every time I attempt to login I get an error about the admin needing to add me to the whitelist. Here is what it says exactly,

_In order to accpt POST request originating from this doman, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist_​
I'm not certain of the domain, but I think it is something like vzw3g.com

Anyhow, thank you very much for any assistance you can provide,
Marcus


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You may try PM'ing JS:

http://www.handgunforum.net/member.php?u=1


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have the sprint version of that phone and i can log in just fine. It may be Verizon that is blocking it. I know they do have a reputation for crippling their phones.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jpruett79 said:


> I have the sprint version of that phone and i can log in just fine. It may be Verizon that is blocking it. I know they do have a reputation for crippling their phones.


I have no problem logging in on my VZW BlackBerry.

-Jeff-


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Strange. I was just able to login once while I had it connected to my access point instead of using Verizon. However, once I logged out I couldn't log back in, I kept getting that message. Doesn't seem to matter if I'm going through WiFi or Verizon either, which leads me to believe its the phone.

Is there any chance that when I signed up my account was associated with the computer I registered with, and I'm restricted to using that computer when I login?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

How about the internet settings on your phone? Java enabled and all that good stuff? I'm assuming you view many other websites as well, so this wouldn't be an issue, but it's worth a try 

-Jeff-


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

My phone doesn't natively run Java, so I have to use a midlet to run Opera Mini. I don't think the browser is causing the problem though, PocketIE gives me the same domain error.

Good news is that I found a loophole to login. Remeber how I said I got it to work once? Well I went into my history and used one of those url's to get back on the site as if I was logged in. Not the fix I was expecting, but it works.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i haven't been able to log in from my Treo 700p either.(also verizon carrier) figured it was a "ip address loging" issue. Perhaps not.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I updated the firmware on my phone and had to put in my bookmarks again and I gave it a try to login here and it worked fine. Works on my other computers as well so go ahead and give it a try niadhf, it may work for you too.


----------



## Carry (Aug 9, 2008)

Marcus99 said:


> Is there any chance that when I signed up my account was associated with the computer I registered with, and I'm restricted to using that computer when I login?


If I remember corectly, I signed up to this forum while on my computer, but using now on a Treo Sprint phone.

Hope you get this resolved. I know I prefer to use my phone (anywhere) than to sit at the computer. (Now I *do* have a problem posting messages to the OpenCarry forum & since I cannot, it only gets read.)


----------

